# E' possibile?



## Non registrato (11 Aprile 2012)

Sicurezza e serenità o emozioni forti? E’ possibile avere entrambe le cose senza farsi e fare male?
Avere un marito splendido in tutto che si ama tantissimo ma un po' 'noioso' a letto, mai tradito fino a quel momento, ed imbattersi, per caso e non cercandolo, in un amante passionale e sicuro di sé. Incontro di una notte ad una festa, attrazione reciproca immediata. Rivisto altre due volte e un’altra in programma. Ormai sono 5 mesi. Desiderio che prende tutto il corpo e la pancia. Di lui so molto poco. So che è single, molto attraente fisicamente, intelligente. Non ho però decifrato bene il suo carattere. Insieme ci divertiamo, ma ci sentiamo solo raramente per mail per organizzare gli incontri.
Intanto mio marito parla della possibilità di cedere a tentazione con altri, in fondo, dice, non è da escludersi che succederà in un matrimonio, a patto che sia solo desiderio fisico senza coinvolgimento emotivo e che non coinvolga persone a noi troppo vicine. A patto di non dirselo se succede. A patto che non si trasformi in relazione con tutte le implicazioni che questa cosa comporta. Probabilmente mi darebbe fastidio se venissi a sapere di qualcosa da parte sua, ma potrei accettarlo a queste condizioni.
E allora il senso di colpa svanisce. Perché sono ancora nelle “regole”. La mia non è una relazione. E’ una persona con cui mi va di fare sesso di tanto in tanto. Perché a letto è favoloso. Forse perché è una bella novità di cui prima o poi potrei stancarmi. Forse perché un po’ mi fa sentire di nuovo adolescente con l’eccitazione dell’attesa. Sono consapevole che presto o tardi finirà.
Per mio marito è una cosa possibile ma difficile rientrare in tutte le “regole” e quindi tradire, ma sono sicura che non sa che a me sta succedendo. Ed è strano avere questo segreto con lui, perché gli ho sempre raccontato tutto. Questo un po’ mi turba, quanto sono turbata dal forte desiderio fisico che ho per l’altro. Prima di mio marito ho avuto molte esperienze di vario tipo e da parte mia credo di sapere come gestire la cosa. Probabilmente la monogamia non è nelle mie corde. Pensavo di essere cambiata ma evidentemente non è così. Ma vorrei solo essere sicura che nessuno si farà male. E’ una cosa possibile? 
E’ solo uno sfogo, non ne ho parlato con nessuno perché so che nessuna delle persone a me vicine capirebbe. E proverebbero a farmi rinsavire. Ma per ora sto bene così e non voglio rinsavire. Quindi ora potete anche insultarmi ma sarà difficile farmi rinsavire!


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Aprile 2012)

Non registrato ha detto:


> Sicurezza e serenità o emozioni forti? E’ possibile avere entrambe le cose senza farsi e fare male?
> Avere un marito splendido in tutto che si ama tantissimo ma un po' 'noioso' a letto, mai tradito fino a quel momento, ed imbattersi, per caso e non cercandolo, in un amante passionale e sicuro di sé. Incontro di una notte ad una festa, attrazione reciproca immediata. Rivisto altre due volte e un’altra in programma. Ormai sono 5 mesi. Desiderio che prende tutto il corpo e la pancia. Di lui so molto poco. So che è single, molto attraente fisicamente, intelligente. Non ho però decifrato bene il suo carattere. Insieme ci divertiamo, ma ci sentiamo solo raramente per mail per organizzare gli incontri.
> Intanto mio marito parla della possibilità di cedere a tentazione con altri, in fondo, dice, non è da escludersi che succederà in un matrimonio, a patto che sia solo desiderio fisico senza coinvolgimento emotivo e che non coinvolga persone a noi troppo vicine. A patto di non dirselo se succede. A patto che non si trasformi in relazione con tutte le implicazioni che questa cosa comporta. Probabilmente mi darebbe fastidio se venissi a sapere di qualcosa da parte sua, ma potrei accettarlo a queste condizioni.
> E allora il senso di colpa svanisce. Perché sono ancora nelle “regole”. La mia non è una relazione. E’ una persona con cui mi va di fare sesso di tanto in tanto. Perché a letto è favoloso. Forse perché è una bella novità di cui prima o poi potrei stancarmi. Forse perché un po’ mi fa sentire di nuovo adolescente con l’eccitazione dell’attesa. Sono consapevole che presto o tardi finirà.
> ...


IO STO MESSA COME TE SOLO DA PIU TEMPO
QUINDI TACCIO
POSSIBILE MA A RISCHIO

ROS


----------



## Fabry (11 Aprile 2012)

Non registrato ha detto:


> Sicurezza e serenità o emozioni forti? E’ possibile avere entrambe le cose senza farsi e fare male?
> Avere un marito splendido in tutto che si ama tantissimo ma un po' 'noioso' a letto, mai tradito fino a quel momento, ed imbattersi, per caso e non cercandolo, in un amante passionale e sicuro di sé. Incontro di una notte ad una festa, attrazione reciproca immediata. Rivisto altre due volte e un’altra in programma. Ormai sono 5 mesi. Desiderio che prende tutto il corpo e la pancia. Di lui so molto poco. So che è single, molto attraente fisicamente, intelligente. Non ho però decifrato bene il suo carattere. Insieme ci divertiamo, ma ci sentiamo solo raramente per mail per organizzare gli incontri.
> Intanto mio marito parla della possibilità di cedere a tentazione con altri, in fondo, dice, non è da escludersi che succederà in un matrimonio, a patto che sia solo desiderio fisico senza coinvolgimento emotivo e che non coinvolga persone a noi troppo vicine. A patto di non dirselo se succede. A patto che non si trasformi in relazione con tutte le implicazioni che questa cosa comporta. Probabilmente mi darebbe fastidio se venissi a sapere di qualcosa da parte sua, ma potrei accettarlo a queste condizioni.
> E allora il senso di colpa svanisce. Perché sono ancora nelle “regole”. La mia non è una relazione. E’ una persona con cui mi va di fare sesso di tanto in tanto. Perché a letto è favoloso. Forse perché è una bella novità di cui prima o poi potrei stancarmi. Forse perché un po’ mi fa sentire di nuovo adolescente con l’eccitazione dell’attesa. Sono consapevole che presto o tardi finirà.
> ...


Questa certezza non te la può dare nessuno, se dovesse accadere bisogna accettare le conseguenze delle proprie scelte.

Ciao


----------



## free (11 Aprile 2012)

azz...hai fatto un sacco di patti con tuo marito, e allora che c'è? se li mantenete siete a posto!

o forse temi che possa essere l'altro a farti male?


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2012)

Non registrato ha detto:


> Sicurezza e serenità o emozioni forti? E’ possibile avere entrambe le cose senza farsi e fare male?
> Avere un marito splendido in tutto che si ama tantissimo ma un po' 'noioso' a letto, mai tradito fino a quel momento, ed imbattersi, per caso e non cercandolo, in un amante passionale e sicuro di sé. Incontro di una notte ad una festa, attrazione reciproca immediata. Rivisto altre due volte e un’altra in programma. Ormai sono 5 mesi. Desiderio che prende tutto il corpo e la pancia. Di lui so molto poco. So che è single, molto attraente fisicamente, intelligente. Non ho però decifrato bene il suo carattere. Insieme ci divertiamo, ma ci sentiamo solo raramente per mail per organizzare gli incontri.
> Intanto mio marito parla della possibilità di cedere a tentazione con altri, in fondo, dice, non è da escludersi che succederà in un matrimonio, a patto che sia solo desiderio fisico senza coinvolgimento emotivo e che non coinvolga persone a noi troppo vicine. A patto di non dirselo se succede. A patto che non si trasformi in relazione con tutte le implicazioni che questa cosa comporta. Probabilmente mi darebbe fastidio se venissi a sapere di qualcosa da parte sua, ma potrei accettarlo a queste condizioni.
> E allora il senso di colpa svanisce. Perché sono ancora nelle “regole”. La mia non è una relazione. E’ una persona con cui mi va di fare sesso di tanto in tanto. Perché a letto è favoloso. Forse perché è una bella novità di cui prima o poi potrei stancarmi. Forse perché un po’ mi fa sentire di nuovo adolescente con l’eccitazione dell’attesa. Sono consapevole che presto o tardi finirà.
> ...


Impossibile sapere se nessuno non si farà male....

Sicura che tuo marito non sa niente?


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> o forse temi che possa essere l'altro a farti male?


No, credo di essere in grado di gestirmi, ma come dicevo in effetti un po' sono turbata dal forte desiderio che c'è, ma probabilmente si affievolirà da solo quando mi sarò stancata della novità...



> Citazione Originariamente Scritto da lunapiena Visualizza Messaggio
> Sicura che tuo marito non sa niente?


Sì, sono sicura.


----------



## Cattivik (11 Aprile 2012)

Non registrato ha detto:


> Sicurezza e serenità o emozioni forti? E’ possibile avere entrambe le cose senza farsi e fare male?
> Avere un marito splendido in tutto che si ama tantissimo ma un po' 'noioso' a letto, mai tradito fino a quel momento, ed imbattersi, per caso e non cercandolo, in un amante passionale e sicuro di sé. Incontro di una notte ad una festa, attrazione reciproca immediata. Rivisto altre due volte e un’altra in programma. Ormai sono 5 mesi. Desiderio che prende tutto il corpo e la pancia. Di lui so molto poco. So che è single, molto attraente fisicamente, intelligente. Non ho però decifrato bene il suo carattere. Insieme ci divertiamo, ma ci sentiamo solo raramente per mail per organizzare gli incontri.
> *Intanto mio marito parla della possibilità di cedere a tentazione con altri, in fondo, dice, non è da escludersi che succederà in un matrimonio, a patto che sia solo desiderio fisico senza coinvolgimento emotivo e che non coinvolga persone a noi troppo vicine. A patto di non dirselo se succede. A patto che non si trasformi in relazione con tutte le implicazioni che questa cosa comporta. Probabilmente mi darebbe fastidio se venissi a sapere di qualcosa da parte sua, ma potrei accettarlo a queste condizioni.
> *E allora il senso di colpa svanisce. Perché sono ancora nelle “regole”. La mia non è una relazione. E’ una persona con cui mi va di fare sesso di tanto in tanto. Perché a letto è favoloso. Forse perché è una bella novità di cui prima o poi potrei stancarmi. Forse perché un po’ mi fa sentire di nuovo adolescente con l’eccitazione dell’attesa. Sono consapevole che presto o tardi finirà.
> ...


_"Intanto *mio marito gli è già* successo di cedere a tentazione con altre, in fondo, dice, non è da escludersi che succederà *anche a te*, a patto che sia solo desiderio fisico senza coinvolgimento emotivo e che non coinvolga persone a noi troppo vicine. A patto di non dirselo se succede. A patto che non si trasformi in relazione con tutte le implicazioni che questa cosa comporta. Probabilmente mi darebbe fastidio se venissi a sapere di qualcosa da parte sua, ma potrei accettarlo a queste condizioni."

_Cattivik


----------



## free (11 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No, credo di essere in grado di gestirmi, ma come dicevo in effetti un po' sono turbata dal forte desiderio che c'è, ma probabilmente si affievolirà da solo quando mi sarò stancata della novità...
> 
> 
> 
> Sì, sono sicura.


bè, potrebbe innamorarsi lui di te, è anche single
rimane da sapere se sarebbe corretto continuare a frequentarlo, io dico no:smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2012)

Non registrato ha detto:


> Sicurezza e serenità o emozioni forti? E’ possibile avere entrambe le cose senza farsi e fare male?
> Avere un marito splendido in tutto che si ama tantissimo ma un po' 'noioso' a letto, mai tradito fino a quel momento, ed imbattersi, per caso e non cercandolo, in un amante passionale e sicuro di sé. Incontro di una notte ad una festa, attrazione reciproca immediata. Rivisto altre due volte e un’altra in programma. Ormai sono 5 mesi. Desiderio che prende tutto il corpo e la pancia. Di lui so molto poco. So che è single, molto attraente fisicamente, intelligente. Non ho però decifrato bene il suo carattere. Insieme ci divertiamo, ma ci sentiamo solo raramente per mail per organizzare gli incontri.
> Intanto mio marito parla della possibilità di cedere a tentazione con altri, in fondo, dice, non è da escludersi che succederà in un matrimonio, a patto che sia solo desiderio fisico senza coinvolgimento emotivo e che non coinvolga persone a noi troppo vicine. A patto di non dirselo se succede. A patto che non si trasformi in relazione con tutte le implicazioni che questa cosa comporta. Probabilmente mi darebbe fastidio se venissi a sapere di qualcosa da parte sua, ma potrei accettarlo a queste condizioni.
> E allora il senso di colpa svanisce. Perché sono ancora nelle “regole”. La mia non è una relazione. E’ una persona con cui mi va di fare sesso di tanto in tanto. Perché a letto è favoloso. Forse perché è una bella novità di cui prima o poi potrei stancarmi. Forse perché un po’ mi fa sentire di nuovo adolescente con l’eccitazione dell’attesa. Sono consapevole che presto o tardi finirà.
> ...


Secondo me... non farai del male a nessuno SE non vieni beccata... forse.
Perchè la teoria è una cosa, la pratica un'altra nel tradimento. Poi fai un sacco di confusione: prima parli del marito noioso e dell'amante focoso come se fosse una cosa per te nuova, poi dici che la monogamia non è nelle tue corde date le precedenti esperienze... allora mi chiedo: viste le premesse, coma mai non hai pensato che il fatto che tuo marito fosse 'noioso' a letto(ma cosa fa, ti legge il verbale dell'assemblea di condominio?) sarebbe un domani diventato un problema? E se non è un problema drammatico... come mai non gliene hai parlato? Il matrimonio dovrebbe essere anche questo, poi da quello che dici, tuo marito è di vedute aperte(magari non tanto aperte quanto crede), quindi... Capisco che vorresti essere rassicurata, che ti dicessi: ma no, solo esercizio ginnico, tutta salute, chi vuoi che si faccia male... Ma non è così, guardati in giro qui ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Aprile 2012)

Non registrato ha detto:


> *E’ solo uno sfogo, non ne ho parlato con nessuno perché so che nessuna delle persone a me vicine capirebbe. E proverebbero a farmi rinsavire. Ma per ora sto bene così e non voglio rinsavire. Quindi ora potete anche insultarmi ma sarà difficile farmi rinsavire!*



Sei semplicemente incommentabile.

Una donna che dice di aver avuto molte esperienze di vario tipo dovrebbe avere una mente più aperta.
Usare categorie mentali diverse da questi concetti di rinsavimento che denunciano una cultura tutto sommato provinciale.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sei semplicemente incommentabile.
> 
> Una donna che dice di aver avuto molte esperienze di vario tipo dovrebbe avere una mente più aperta.
> Usare categorie mentali diverse da questi concetti di rinsavimento che denunciano una cultura tutto sommato provinciale.


e questa dove l'hai letta?
per me non sei vera


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e questa dove l'hai letta?
> per me non sei vera



non sono vera?

è una vita e mezza che lotto contro quella mentalità


----------



## Simy (11 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e questa dove l'hai letta?
> per me non sei vera


è verissima invece :smile:


----------



## Daniele (11 Aprile 2012)

Se gli chiedessi 100 euro a botta nessuno si farebbe male, lui ti tratterebbe da mignotta e tu prenderesti la tua botta di vita. Se non sei gelida come me dentro non puoi fare un cazzo invece, perchè prima o poi qualcuno di voi ci metterà quella inutilità che è il sentimento.


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2012)

Non registrato ha detto:


> Sicurezza e serenità o emozioni forti? E’ possibile avere entrambe le cose senza farsi e fare male?
> Avere un marito splendido in tutto che si ama tantissimo ma un po' 'noioso' a letto, mai tradito fino a quel momento, ed imbattersi, per caso e non cercandolo, in un amante passionale e sicuro di sé. Incontro di una notte ad una festa, attrazione reciproca immediata. Rivisto altre due volte e un’altra in programma. Ormai sono 5 mesi. Desiderio che prende tutto il corpo e la pancia. Di lui so molto poco. So che è single, molto attraente fisicamente, intelligente. Non ho però decifrato bene il suo carattere. Insieme ci divertiamo, ma ci sentiamo solo raramente per mail per organizzare gli incontri.
> Intanto mio marito parla della possibilità di cedere a tentazione con altri, in fondo, dice, non è da escludersi che succederà in un matrimonio, a patto che sia solo desiderio fisico senza coinvolgimento emotivo e che non coinvolga persone a noi troppo vicine. A patto di non dirselo se succede. A patto che non si trasformi in relazione con tutte le implicazioni che questa cosa comporta. Probabilmente mi darebbe fastidio se venissi a sapere di qualcosa da parte sua, ma potrei accettarlo a queste condizioni.
> E allora il senso di colpa svanisce. Perché sono ancora nelle “regole”. La mia non è una relazione. E’ una persona con cui mi va di fare sesso di tanto in tanto. Perché a letto è favoloso. Forse perché è una bella novità di cui prima o poi potrei stancarmi. Forse perché un po’ mi fa sentire di nuovo adolescente con l’eccitazione dell’attesa. Sono consapevole che presto o tardi finirà.
> ...


Si, è possibile. Se sei furba, non ti fai beccare e non ti innamori.


----------



## Buscopann (11 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> _"Intanto *mio marito gli è già* successo di cedere a tentazione con altre, in fondo, dice, non è da escludersi che succederà *anche a te*, a patto che sia solo desiderio fisico senza coinvolgimento emotivo e che non coinvolga persone a noi troppo vicine. A patto di non dirselo se succede. A patto che non si trasformi in relazione con tutte le implicazioni che questa cosa comporta. Probabilmente mi darebbe fastidio se venissi a sapere di qualcosa da parte sua, ma potrei accettarlo a queste condizioni."
> 
> _Cattivik


Standing Ovation per Cattivik :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Quoto, approvo, bacio le mani e pure il culo  :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Cattivik (11 Aprile 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Standing Ovation per Cattivik :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Quoto, approvo, bacio le mani e pure il culo :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann




Ah Busco ti avviso che ho il culo peloso 

Cattivik


----------



## Buscopann (11 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Ah Busco ti avviso che ho il culo peloso
> 
> Cattivik


E io la lingua come i gatti. Ti piace l'effetto carta vetrata?

Buscopann


----------



## Cattivik (11 Aprile 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E io la lingua come i gatti. Ti piace l'effetto carta vetrata?
> 
> Buscopann


Che mi fai uno scrubb?

Però poi mica ti pago...

Cattivik


----------



## Buscopann (11 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Che mi fai uno scrubb?
> 
> Però poi mica ti pago...
> 
> Cattivik


E' gratis..mi paghi solamente se rivuoi indietro tutto quello che mi rimane tra le papille

Buscopann


----------



## Cattivik (11 Aprile 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' gratis..mi paghi solamente se rivuoi indietro tutto quello che mi rimane tra le papille
> 
> Buscopann


Bhe occhio e croce se te lo tieni ti ci fai una bel piumino per il prossimo inverno...

Cattivik


----------



## Buscopann (11 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Bhe occhio e croce se te lo tieni ti ci fai una bel piumino per il prossimo inverno...
> 
> Cattivik


Pensavo più che altro a un boa per le serate in discoteca. Sarei irresistibile

Buscopann


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Ah Busco ti avviso che *ho il culo peloso*
> 
> Cattivik


Davvero???????


----------



## Tebe (11 Aprile 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Pensavo più che altro a un boa per le serate in discoteca. Sarei irresistibile
> 
> Buscopann


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (11 Aprile 2012)

quando sento o leggo 'ste cose a me sorge una sola domanda spontanea:

*MA COME MINCHIA SI FA A SPOSARE UN UOMO O UNA DONNA NOIOSA A LETTO?VE LO ORDINA IL MEDICO ALTRIMENTI MORITE ENTRO I SEI MESI SUCCESSIVI TRA ESTREME SOFFERENZE?!!!!
*


----------



## Spider (11 Aprile 2012)

Sicurezza e serenità da una parte e emozioni forti dall'altra. In questa frase tutto il fallimento del tuo matrimonio.
Come vedi sei al bivio, e non si cerca di farti rinsavire perchè sei nella fase più irrazzionale del tradimento e niente neanche te stessa potrebbe farti smettere di desiderare, è il corpo che parla prima ancora dello spirito.
Non ti puoi fermare, perchè anche la rinuncia nel tempo diventerà dolore. Mi chiedo, ti aspetti che tuo marito migliorerà a letto o che tu rinuncerai ad un sesso appagante in nome di chi?
Tuo marito ha già iniziato a soffrire, il tradimento in un certo senso si costruisce in due, si nega quello che piano piano diventa evidenza e la libertà che brandisce tuo marito e solo la sua inconscia risposta a quello che già teme...


----------



## Simy (11 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> quando sento o leggo 'ste cose a me sorge una sola domanda spontanea:
> 
> *MA COME MINCHIA SI FA A SPOSARE UN UOMO O UNA DONNA NOIOSA A LETTO?VE LO ORDINA IL MEDICO ALTRIMENTI MORITE ENTRO I SEI MESI SUCCESSIVI TRA ESTREME SOFFERENZE?!!!!
> *


STRAQUOTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cattivik (11 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Davvero???????


Capisco che ti ho fatto veder le stelle... Ma strano che tu non lo abbia notato...

Cattivik (villantatore)


----------



## Cattivik (11 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> quando sento o leggo 'ste cose a me sorge una sola domanda spontanea:
> 
> *MA COME MINCHIA SI FA A SPOSARE UN UOMO O UNA DONNA NOIOSA A LETTO?VE LO ORDINA IL MEDICO ALTRIMENTI MORITE ENTRO I SEI MESI SUCCESSIVI TRA ESTREME SOFFERENZE?!!!!
> *


Tutto semplice e facile a scriverlo...

Senti prima di sposarci mi compili questo test sulla tua "virilità sessuale" no sai se no il Merkel se incazza...

A tette della Merkel che manco morto toccherei!!! Non per le tette in se ma per chi le porta che mi sta sul culo (culo peloso per chi non lo sapesse).

Non ti sfiora l'idea che forse la gente cambia con gli anni e uno magari va avanti mentre il partner resta al palo? Quando io mi sono sposato il MAX della trasgressione era farlo che non fosse lamposizione del missionario...

Qui tutti nati imparati

Cattivik


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Tutto semplice e facile a scriverlo...
> 
> Senti prima di sposarci mi compili questo test sulla tua "virilità sessuale" no sai se no il Merkel se incazza...
> 
> ...


E poi con il cazzo che mi sposavo se sapevo quello che sarebbe successo a mia moglie nel 2010 eh?
Eh che caspita!
Era giovane bella soda e sana...
Ma poi....ecco che...dalla sera alla mattina...ti ritrovi...

Però magari e se io facevo un incidente che mi riduceva in carrozzella...

Per fortuna che ci si lega anche per la cattiva sorte eh?
Ma per fortuna eh?


----------



## Flavia (11 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> quando sento o leggo 'ste cose a me sorge una sola domanda spontanea:
> 
> *MA COME MINCHIA SI FA A SPOSARE UN UOMO O UNA DONNA NOIOSA A LETTO?VE LO ORDINA IL MEDICO ALTRIMENTI MORITE ENTRO I SEI MESI SUCCESSIVI TRA ESTREME SOFFERENZE?!!!!
> *


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
hai espresso in modo chiaro il tuo pensiero
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (11 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> hai espresso in modo chiaro il tuo pensiero
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


si, ma ha ragione cavolo! ormai non siamo più nel medioevo che la prima notte insieme era dopo il matrimonio! ragazzi qui trombiamo come ricci prima di sposarci....quindi sappiamo se c'è intesa oppure no!


----------



## Cattivik (11 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E poi con il cazzo che mi sposavo se sapevo quello che sarebbe successo a mia moglie nel 2010 eh?
> Eh che caspita!
> Era giovane bella soda e sana...
> Ma poi....ecco che...dalla sera alla mattina...ti ritrovi...
> ...


Ripeto tutti imparati ... I conti poi... Spero ti tornino per sempre

Aggiungo... Io non parlo di cambiamenti fisici...

Cattivik


----------



## Flavia (11 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si, ma ha ragione cavolo! ormai non siamo più nel medioevo che la prima notte insieme era dopo il matrimonio! ragazzi qui trombiamo come ricci prima di sposarci....quindi sappiamo se c'è intesa oppure no!


non era una critica al suo pensiero, mi ha fatto ridere il carattere con cui lo ha scritto
comunque anche nel medioevo i ricci si sapevano divertire:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Cattivik (11 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> hai espresso in modo chiaro il tuo pensiero
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Qui si dice "chi grida di più la vacca è sua"

Cattivik


----------



## Flavia (11 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Qui si dice "chi grida di più la vacca è sua"
> 
> Cattivik


non lo conoscevo questo detto


----------



## Cattivik (11 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si, ma ha ragione cavolo! ormai non siamo più nel medioevo che la prima notte insieme era dopo il matrimonio! *ragazzi qui trombiamo come ricci prima di sposarci....*quindi sappiamo se c'è intesa oppure no!


Parla per te... Quanti anni hai?

Cattivik


----------



## Simy (11 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Parla per te... Quanti anni hai?
> 
> Cattivik


non si chiede l'eta! 


cmq 29.....


----------



## Cattivik (11 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non si chiede l'eta!
> 
> 
> cmq 29.....


Fan culo il politicaly correct...

Ecco brava aggiungi 14 anni e poi mi dici se trombavi come un riccio... Aggiungo vivendo in periferia...

Nulla giustifica... Però almeno ci sono le attenuanti

Cattivik


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Ripeto tutti imparati ... I conti poi... Spero ti tornino per sempre
> 
> Aggiungo... Io non parlo di cambiamenti fisici...
> 
> Cattivik


I conti non tornano mai
E sono tutti sballati
Ma sono sempre pronto ad ogni evenienza
Ne capita una al giorno!


----------



## Cattivik (11 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I conti non tornano mai
> E sono tutti sballati
> Ma sono sempre pronto ad ogni evenienza
> *Ne capita una al giorno*!


Donna?

Cattivik


----------



## Flavia (11 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I conti non tornano mai
> E sono tutti sballati
> Ma sono sempre pronto ad ogni evenienza
> Ne capita una al giorno!


dipende, ti assicuro che se ti metti con un commercialista sentimentale, a falsificare i conti truccando i bilanci della vita a proprio favore, ci mette un solo attimo


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> dipende, ti assicuro che se ti metti con un commercialista sentimentale, a falsificare i conti truccando i bilanci della vita a proprio favore, ci mette un solo attimo


Falsificare il conte?


----------



## Flavia (11 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Falsificare il conte?


i conti a proprio tornaconto


----------



## @lex (11 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Qui si dice "chi grida di più la vacca è sua"
> 
> Cattivik


sarebbe a dire?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Donna?
> 
> Cattivik


Magari...ma sarei già morto eh?
Dico rogna matrimoniale no?


----------



## Cattivik (11 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> sarebbe a dire?


Dal basso della mia esperienza in un forum scrivere in MAIUSCOLO EQUIVALE A GRIDARE se poi ci metti il GRASSETTO equivale a sbraitare il CARATTERE GRANDE equivale a.... Vedi tu


Cattivik


----------



## Cattivik (11 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Magari...ma sarei già morto eh?
> Dico rogna matrimoniale no?


Si vero una al giorno troppo... Solo giorni con numeri primi...

Cattivik


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> quando sento o leggo 'ste cose a me sorge una sola domanda spontanea:
> 
> *MA COME MINCHIA SI FA A SPOSARE UN UOMO O UNA DONNA NOIOSA A LETTO?VE LO ORDINA IL MEDICO ALTRIMENTI MORITE ENTRO I SEI MESI SUCCESSIVI TRA ESTREME SOFFERENZE?!!!!
> *



Ma a me la domanda che sorge spontanea è:
Ma qui l'inchiostro e lo spazio sono gratis?


Poi come si faaaaaa???????????
Risposta 
dunque........mmmmmmm.......


Fissi la data ......
Fai le partecipazioni.... le spedisci ad amici parenti ......vai  in un negozio per fare la lista nozze .....
sai magari chi inviti vuole farti un regalo.... cerchi di trovarti un alloggio comodo.....
Vai dal prete se decidi di sposarti in chiesa, che ti fa fare un bel corso prematrimoniale.....prenoti un ristorante per fare una bella festaccia ...vestito lui ,vestita lei .....
Arriva il giorno ci si ritrova, tutti in chiesa tutti  felici e contenti ,gli sposi emozionati e vai che è una figata.....


----------



## @lex (11 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Dal basso della mia esperienza in un forum scrivere in MAIUSCOLO EQUIVALE A GRIDARE se poi ci metti il GRASSETTO equivale a sbraitare il CARATTERE GRANDE equivale a.... Vedi tu
> 
> 
> Cattivik


Grazie per la lezione. inutile, ma grazie lo stesso. ma il detto, motto significa qualcosa di più, no? perciò ti ripeto la domanda:
sarebbe a dire?


----------



## Simy (11 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Fan culo il politicaly correct...
> 
> *Ecco brava aggiungi 14 anni e poi mi dici se trombavi come un riccio... Aggiungo vivendo in periferia...
> 
> ...


e perchè dovrei saperlo?


----------



## @lex (11 Aprile 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma a me la domanda che sorge spontanea è:
> Ma qui l'inchiostro e lo spazio sono gratis?
> 
> 
> ...


in vena di lezioncine stasera, vedo...


----------



## Cattivik (11 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Grazie per la lezione. inutile, ma grazie lo stesso. ma il detto, motto significa qualcosa di più, no? perciò ti ripeto la domanda:
> sarebbe a dire?


Sarebbe dire che chi grida di solito lo fa solo per dare più forza alle proprie ragioni e prevaricare chi gli sta davanti.

Cattivik

P.S. Non pensare di cavartela con un grazie per la lezione riceverai regolare fattura.


----------



## Cattivik (11 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> in vena di lezioncine stasera, vedo...


Da che altare...

 Cattivik


----------



## Cattivik (11 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e perchè dovrei saperlo?


Prima di "giudicare" oltre al fatto si deve anche capire il contesto in cui il fatto è avvenuto.

Cattivik


----------



## @lex (11 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Sarebbe dire che chi grida di solito lo fa solo per dare più forza alle proprie ragioni e prevaricare chi gli sta davanti.
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> P.S. Non pensare di cavartela con un grazie per la lezione riceverai regolare fattura.


prevaricare chi gli sta davanti...ma fammi il piacere.
PS: la lezione non era richiesta oltrechè inutile quindi, me spiass, riceverai regolare rimandata al mittente.

Angelo


----------



## Simy (11 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Prima di "giudicare" oltre al fatto si deve anche capire il contesto in cui il fatto è avvenuto.
> 
> Cattivik



mmmhhh vabbè ma che significa! su anche 14 anni fa non credo che ci fossero tutti sti Tabù a livello sessuale!


----------



## @lex (11 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Da che altare...
> 
> Cattivik


Ma avanzi qualcosa per caso? Non credo. Ergo girare al largo.


----------



## Cattivik (11 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> prevaricare chi gli sta davanti...ma fammi il piacere.
> PS: la lezione *non era richiesta oltrechè inutile* quindi, me spiass, riceverai regolare rimandata al mittente.
> 
> Angelo


CVD

Cattivik

P.S. E nemmeno capace di riderci sopra


----------



## Cattivik (11 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Ma avanzi qualcosa per caso? Non credo. Ergo girare al largo.


Mangiato male questa sera...

Cattivik


----------



## @lex (11 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> *CVD*
> 
> Cattivik


Non gridare! sai, chi grida di più la vacca è sua. Non lo sapevi?
Grazie.


----------



## Cattivik (11 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mmmhhh vabbè ma che significa! su anche 14 anni fa non credo che ci fossero tutti sti Tabù a livello sessuale!


Sicura? Io ti posso testimoniare il contrario.

Cattivik


----------



## @lex (11 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> CVD
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> P.S. E nemmeno capace di riderci sopra


Con personaggini come te manco se facessero la battuta più esilarante del mondo. Io rido quando si ride con me non quando sottilmente (e manco troppo) si sottolinea una mia eventuale nota negativa.


----------



## Simy (11 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Sicura? Io ti posso testimoniare il contrario.
> 
> Cattivik


....se vivevi in un paese di 10 anime ci posso pure stare....poi ripeto non posso saperlo.......


----------



## @lex (11 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Mangiato male questa sera...
> 
> Cattivik


Se hai mangiato male consiglioti del Citrato di Sodio. E' la morte sua.
e il consiglio è gratuito.


----------



## Cattivik (11 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Non gridare! sai, chi grida di più la vacca è sua. Non lo sapevi?
> Grazie.


Chii ha gridato... Quando di mette un acronimo si usa sempre il maiuscolo semmai riprendimi perché ho scordato i puntini C.V.D.

Cattivik


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Con personaggini come te manco se facessero la battuta più esilarante del mondo. Io rido quando si ride con me non quando sottilmente (e manco troppo) si sottolinea una mia eventuale nota negativa.


Eh Cattivik sarà un personaggino
Tu invece sei un formaggino
che si scioglie nella solita minestra!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Cattivik (11 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Con personaggini come te manco se facessero la battuta più esilarante del mondo. Io rido quando si ride con me non quando sottilmente (e manco troppo) si sottolinea una mia eventuale nota negativa.


Permaloso...

Cattivik


----------



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh Cattivik sarà un personaggino
> Tu invece sei un formaggino
> che si scioglie nella solita minestra!:carneval::carneval::carneval:




Ma nooooooooooooooooo...........
Ecco che ora partono a raffica gli insulti


----------



## @lex (11 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh Cattivik sarà un personaggino
> Tu invece sei un formaggino
> che si scioglie nella solita minestra!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


eccolo qui. più non ti si caga e più esci fuori come il prezzemolo appunto perchè non ti si caga. mollami e poca confidenza.


----------



## @lex (11 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Permaloso...
> 
> Cattivik


Rompicoglioni....

Angelo


----------



## Cattivik (11 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Rompicoglioni....
> 
> Angelo


Grazie... Detto da te è un complimento

Cattivik


----------



## Flavia (11 Aprile 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma nooooooooooooooooo...........
> Ecco che ora partono a raffica gli insulti


nooooooooooooooooo, ma dai state buoniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
sono appena terminate le feste siamo tutti più buoni


----------



## @lex (11 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Grazie... Detto da te è un complimento
> 
> Cattivik


Anche permaloso, se per questo, detto da te è un complimento.

Angelo


----------



## Cattivik (11 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> eccolo qui. più non ti si caga e più esci fuori come il prezzemolo appunto perchè non ti si caga. mollami e poca confidenza.


A me piace il profumo del prezzemolo...

Cattivik


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> nooooooooooooooooo, ma dai state buoniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> sono appena terminate le feste siamo tutti più buoni


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
No dai una bel vespaio no?


----------



## Simy (11 Aprile 2012)

ma possibile che finisce sempre a litigare:thinking:


----------



## @lex (11 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> LA me piace il profumo del prezzemolo...
> 
> Cattivik


e.......che ci vuoi fare? la madre degli idioti è sempre incinta.
Angelo


----------



## Cattivik (11 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Anche permaloso, se per questo, detto da te è un complimento.
> 
> Angelo


Pecchi di fantasia...

Cattivik


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> eccolo qui. più non ti si caga e più esci fuori come il prezzemolo appunto perchè non ti si caga. mollami e poca confidenza.


Altrimenti che fai?
:bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble:


----------



## @lex (11 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Pecchi di fantasia...
> 
> Cattivik


Pecchi di intelligenza...
Angelo


----------



## Flavia (11 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> No dai una bel vespaio no?


noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
che noiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

sai che ti dico?
è giunta l'ora di portare a spasso il cane


----------



## Cattivik (11 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> nooooooooooooooooo, ma dai state buoniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> sono appena terminate le feste siamo tutti più buoni


E chi è cattivo? Non lasciarti ingannare dal nickname... Io ho il sorriso sulle labbra.

Cattivik


----------



## @lex (11 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Altrimenti che fai?
> :bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble:


 Buffone:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> che noiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> sai che ti dico?
> è giunta l'ora di portare a spasso il cane


Donna fatti più in là...
qua ora volano sganassoni...

Ma è possibile io dico?
Eh?


----------



## @lex (11 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna fatti più in là...
> qua ora volano sganassoni...
> 
> Ma è possibile io dico?
> Eh?


E' possibile quando la smetti di ignorarmi. andavi così bene.....


----------



## Cattivik (11 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Pecchi di intelligenza...
> Angelo


Però analisi a distanza... Complimenti !!!

Cattivik


----------



## elena_ (11 Aprile 2012)

"Geppetto, non mi offendete; se no vi chiamo Polendina!..."
"Asino!"
"Polendina!"
"Somaro!"
"Polendina!"
"Brutto scimmiotto!"
"Polendina!"
A sentirsi chiamar Polendina per la terza volta, Geppetto perse il lume degli occhi, si avventò sul falegname; e lì se ne dettero un sacco e una sporta.


----------



## Flavia (11 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> E chi è cattivo? Non lasciarti ingannare dal nickname... Io ho il sorriso sulle labbra.
> 
> Cattivik


ma nessuno è cattivo, ci mancherebbe!
solo che a volte si tende in generale a voler sempre mettere tutti i puntini i, sembra di stare a scuola:carneval:


----------



## @lex (11 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Però analisi a distanza... Complimenti !!!
> 
> Cattivik


Esattamente quello che stai continuando a fare tu. Avendo pure cominciato. Complimenti per la sfera di cristallo!
Angelo


----------



## Flavia (11 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna fatti più in là...
> qua ora volano sganassoni...
> 
> Ma è possibile io dico?
> Eh?


sono contro ogni forma di violenza!
vado perchè Ciccio inizia a spazientirsi... è l'ora della sua plin plin:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Cattivik (11 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Esattamente quello che stai continuando a fare tu. Avendo pure cominciato. Complimenti per la sfera di cristallo!
> Angelo


Ok ok non chiamare la maestra se no mi manda in castigo come l'ultima volta...

Chiedo scusa hai ragione tu!

Vado nanna

Cattivik


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Ok ok non chiamare la maestra se no mi manda in castigo come l'ultima volta...
> 
> Chiedo scusa hai ragione tu!
> 
> ...


La maestra non c'è più...
Il conte l'ha sedotta no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Così la bidella...


----------



## @lex (11 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Ok ok non chiamare la maestra se no mi manda in castigo come l'ultima volta...
> 
> Chiedo scusa hai ragione tu!
> 
> ...


Accetto le scuse, sacrosante.
Buona notte e sogni d'oro.
Angelo


----------



## @lex (11 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La maestra non c'è più...
> Il conte l'ha sedotta no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Così la bidella...


D'altronde il mondo è pieno di feticiste e all'ultima spiaggia. Nonchè di pessimo gusto.:carneval:


----------



## elena_ (11 Aprile 2012)

"A battaglia finita, mastr'Antonio si trovò due graffi di più sul naso, e quell'altro due bottoni di meno al giubbetto. Pareggiati in questo modo i loro conti, si strinsero la mano e giurarono di rimanere buoni amici per tutta la vita."


----------



## Cattivik (11 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La maestra non c'è più...
> Il conte l'ha sedotta no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Così la bidella...


Ma dici che mi ha preso sul serio?

No scrivo a te perché non vorrei riaccenderlo...

Però ora vado veramente a nanna.

Cattivik

P.S. Ma la bidella è bona?


----------



## @lex (11 Aprile 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> "A battaglia finita, mastr'Antonio si trovò due graffi di più sul naso, e quell'altro due bottoni di meno al giubbetto. Pareggiati in questo modo i loro conti, si strinsero la mano e giurarono di rimanere buoni amici per tutta la vita."


Si, 'sto cazzo!


----------



## Cattivik (11 Aprile 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> "A battaglia finita, mastr'Antonio si trovò due graffi di più sul naso, e quell'altro due bottoni di meno al giubbetto. Pareggiati in questo modo i loro conti, si strinsero la mano e *giurarono* di rimanere buoni amici per tutta la vita."


Dita incrociate dietro la schiena...

Cattivik


----------



## @lex (11 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Ma dici che mi ha preso sul serio?
> 
> No scrivo a te perché non vorrei riaccenderlo...
> 
> ...


Ti ho preso sul serio esattamente nella misura in cui lo hai fatto tu.
Buona notte e tanti saluti

Angelo.


----------



## Spider (11 Aprile 2012)

...siete dei coglioni, con le vostre beghe da zitelle inacidite, mandate continuamente a puttane ogni possibile discussione...


----------



## @lex (11 Aprile 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> ...siete dei coglioni, con le vostre beghe da zitelle inacidite, mandate continuamente a puttane ogni possibile discussione...


vediamo di stare calmi. grazie.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> ...siete dei coglioni, con le vostre beghe da zitelle inacidite, mandate continuamente a puttane ogni possibile discussione...


Ma sta tento...insomma...


----------



## stellina (11 Aprile 2012)

Non registrato ha detto:


> Sicurezza e serenità o emozioni forti? E’ possibile avere entrambe le cose senza farsi e fare male?
> Avere un marito splendido in tutto che si ama tantissimo ma un po' 'noioso' a letto, mai tradito fino a quel momento, ed imbattersi, per caso e non cercandolo, in un amante passionale e sicuro di sé. Incontro di una notte ad una festa, attrazione reciproca immediata. Rivisto altre due volte e un’altra in programma. Ormai sono 5 mesi. Desiderio che prende tutto il corpo e la pancia. Di lui so molto poco. So che è single, molto attraente fisicamente, intelligente. Non ho però decifrato bene il suo carattere. Insieme ci divertiamo, ma ci sentiamo solo raramente per mail per organizzare gli incontri.
> Intanto mio marito parla della possibilità di cedere a tentazione con altri, in fondo, dice, non è da escludersi che succederà in un matrimonio, a patto che sia solo desiderio fisico senza coinvolgimento emotivo e che non coinvolga persone a noi troppo vicine. A patto di non dirselo se succede. A patto che non si trasformi in relazione con tutte le implicazioni che questa cosa comporta. Probabilmente mi darebbe fastidio se venissi a sapere di qualcosa da parte sua, ma potrei accettarlo a queste condizioni.
> E allora il senso di colpa svanisce. Perché sono ancora nelle “regole”. La mia non è una relazione. E’ una persona con cui mi va di fare sesso di tanto in tanto. Perché a letto è favoloso. Forse perché è una bella novità di cui prima o poi potrei stancarmi. Forse perché un po’ mi fa sentire di nuovo adolescente con l’eccitazione dell’attesa. Sono consapevole che presto o tardi finirà.
> ...


è possibile che una persona che all'inizio era in certo modo fuori e dentro dal letto cambi nel tempo, vuoi la stanchezza personale e del rapporto...ma voi maschietti cambiate nel tempo a letto. all'inizio di una relazione tutti focosi e interessati al nostro piacere, a sentirvi degli stalloni...1000 posizioni che ti sembra di stare al luna park! poi col tempo vi riducete lentamente prima diminuiscono le posizioni e poi si riduce a 1 sola e...diventate noiosi, ripetitivi nei gesti. e ditemi di no!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## @lex (12 Aprile 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> è possibile che una persona che all'inizio era in certo modo fuori e dentro dal letto cambi nel tempo, vuoi la stanchezza personale e del rapporto...ma voi maschietti cambiate nel tempo a letto. all'inizio di una relazione tutti focosi e interessati al nostro piacere, a sentirvi degli stalloni...1000 posizioni che ti sembra di stare al luna park! poi col tempo vi riducete lentamente prima diminuiscono le posizioni e poi si riduce a 1 sola e...diventate noiosi, ripetitivi nei gesti. e ditemi di no!!!!:rotfl:


no!


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (12 Aprile 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> è possibile che una persona che all'inizio era in certo modo fuori e dentro dal letto cambi nel tempo, vuoi la stanchezza personale e del rapporto...ma voi maschietti cambiate nel tempo a letto. all'inizio di una relazione tutti focosi e interessati al nostro piacere, a sentirvi degli stalloni...1000 posizioni che ti sembra di stare al luna park! poi col tempo vi riducete lentamente prima diminuiscono le posizioni e poi si riduce a 1 sola e...diventate noiosi, ripetitivi nei gesti. e ditemi di no!!!!:rotfl:


sta anche alla donna rinvigorire il rapporto quando vede una fase di stanca o comunque se non è pienamente soddisfatta.
ci vuole poco a proporre giochi e situazioni per variare le cose. 

un rapporto diventa noioso solo quando entrambi i partner non fanno nulla per migliorarlo/rispolverarlo


----------



## Minerva (12 Aprile 2012)

точтовыхотитеу;902741 ha detto:
			
		

> sta anche alla donna rinvigorire il rapporto quando vede una fase di stanca o comunque se non è pienamente soddisfatta.
> ci vuole poco a proporre giochi e situazioni per variare le cose.
> 
> un rapporto diventa noioso solo quando entrambi i partner non fanno nulla per migliorarlo/rispolverarlo


vero, però
giochi...tipo?
no, parliamone.
gente di fantasia , andando nello specifico quali sono i giochi e le situazioni possibili?
ma non è che comunque prima o poi si finisce il catalogo e rimane il fatto che deve essere il partner il punto focale del gioco ...e se è lui che vogliamo cambiare si può variare finche si vuole ma non saremo mai soddisfatti.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero, però
> giochi...tipo?
> no, parliamone.
> gente di fantasia , andando nello specifico quali sono i giochi e le situazioni possibili?
> ma non è che comunque prima o poi si finisce il catalogo e rimane il fatto che deve essere il partner il punto focale del gioco ...e se è lui che vogliamo cambiare si può variare finche si vuole ma non saremo mai soddisfatti.


Vero...una battaglia persa in partenza no?
Per questo anzichè cambiare il partner....nel senso di farlo cambiare...si preferisce scambiarlo no?

Si dei va là...
Fin'ora ho ancora l'80% di visioni da realizzare...
Ma sono sulla strada buona...eheheheheheheh...

Ho di quelle visioni...ma di quelle visioni...:mexican:


----------



## gas (12 Aprile 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> è possibile che una persona che all'inizio era in certo modo fuori e dentro dal letto cambi nel tempo, vuoi la stanchezza personale e del rapporto...ma voi maschietti cambiate nel tempo a letto. all'inizio di una relazione tutti focosi e interessati al nostro piacere, a sentirvi degli stalloni...1000 posizioni che ti sembra di stare al luna park! poi col tempo vi riducete lentamente prima diminuiscono le posizioni e poi si riduce a 1 sola e...diventate noiosi, ripetitivi nei gesti. e ditemi di no!!!!:rotfl:


NO!!
Quando il letto si stanca, la colpa non è mai di un'unica persona, ma bensì di entrambi.
Se subentra la stanchezza, anche gli stimoli vengono a mancare e la conseguenza è la sola posizione o l'abbreviare i tempi.
Anche se sono convinto che l'interesse per l'altra persona non sia legato alla posizione o ad altre situazioni simili, e non si dimostri in questo modo.
Io la penso così.


----------



## Indeciso (12 Aprile 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> è possibile che una persona che all'inizio era in certo modo fuori e dentro dal letto cambi nel tempo, vuoi la stanchezza personale e del rapporto...ma voi maschietti cambiate nel tempo a letto. all'inizio di una relazione tutti focosi e interessati al nostro piacere, a sentirvi degli stalloni...1000 posizioni che ti sembra di stare al luna park! poi col tempo vi riducete lentamente prima diminuiscono le posizioni e poi si riduce a 1 sola e...diventate noiosi, ripetitivi nei gesti. e ditemi di no!!!!:rotfl:


Nel mio rapporto questa cosa accade a mia moglie...:mrgreen: a me è sempre piaciuto il luna park:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Fan culo il politicaly correct...
> 
> Ecco brava aggiungi 14 anni e poi mi dici se trombavi come un riccio... Aggiungo vivendo in periferia...
> 
> ...


Io ne aggiungo pure di più... e non è questione di periferia, è questione di essere +/- invorniti o magari credere che 'quel lato lì' del rapporto alla lunga non sia importante, perchè, come è giusto, si ricerca per il matrimonio una persona di cui si ha stima, fiducia, con la quale si condividono i valori... ma... invece... l'intesa sessuale in una coppia deve esserci, non solo, deve essere tenuta viva. Nello specifico, chi ha aperto il 3d ha dichiarato di aver avuto, prima del matrimonio, diverse esperienze che dovrebberlo averla resa consapevole della sua natura e dato il modo di capire se l'intesa col marito fosse quella giusta. Ma diamo pure le attenuanti... io dico solo: se si vuole qualcosa si può chiedere, no? perchè se chiedi... forse hai anche delle sorprese. Tra un marito e una moglie ci dovrebbe almeno essere complicità, eccheccavolo!


----------



## Indeciso (12 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ne aggiungo pure di più... e non è questione di periferia, è questione di essere +/- invorniti o magari credere che 'quel lato lì' del rapporto alla lunga non sia importante, perchè, come è giusto, si ricerca per il matrimonio una persona di cui si ha stima, fiducia, con la quale si condividono i valori... ma... invece... *l'intesa sessuale in una coppia deve esserci, non solo, deve essere tenuta viva.* Nello specifico, chi ha aperto il 3d ha dichiarato di aver avuto, prima del matrimonio, diverse esperienze che dovrebberlo averla resa consapevole della sua natura e dato il modo di capire se l'intesa col marito fosse quella giusta. Ma diamo pure le attenuanti... io dico solo: se si vuole qualcosa si può chiedere, no? perchè se chiedi... forse hai anche delle sorprese. *Tra un marito e una moglie ci dovrebbe almeno essere complicità, eccheccavolo!*


quoto le parti il grassetto :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero, però
> giochi...tipo?
> no, parliamone.
> gente di fantasia , andando nello specifico quali sono i giochi e le situazioni possibili?
> ma non è che comunque prima o poi si finisce il catalogo e rimane il fatto che deve essere il partner il punto focale del gioco ...e se è lui che vogliamo cambiare si può variare finche si vuole ma non saremo mai soddisfatti.


:up::up::up: i giochi devono essere solo quel pizzico di pepe in più... ci vuole ben altro, altrimenti quando sei arrivato all'ultima pagina del catalogo, ti viene l'angoscia


----------



## gas (12 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ne aggiungo pure di più... e non è questione di periferia, è questione di essere +/- invorniti o magari credere che 'quel lato lì' del rapporto alla lunga non sia importante, perchè, come è giusto, si ricerca per il matrimonio una persona di cui si ha stima, fiducia, con la quale si condividono i valori... ma... invece... l'intesa sessuale in una coppia deve esserci, non solo, deve essere tenuta viva. Nello specifico, chi ha aperto il 3d ha dichiarato di aver avuto, prima del matrimonio, diverse esperienze che dovrebberlo averla resa consapevole della sua natura e dato il modo di capire se l'intesa col marito fosse quella giusta. Ma diamo pure le attenuanti... io dico solo: se si vuole qualcosa si può chiedere, no? perchè se chiedi... forse hai anche delle sorprese. Tra un marito e una moglie ci dovrebbe almeno essere complicità, eccheccavolo!


Infatti!
Un conto è l'essere superficiali anche a letto e un conto è metterci un pizzico di complicità, che non è detto che debba sempre avvenire da parte del lui. Se ci tieni veramente, se hai il desiderio di vicere momenti trasgressivi ed eccitanti, puoi provare ad essere propositiva/o.
Ovviamente non deve e non può avvenire sempre dalla medesima persona.....


----------



## gas (12 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero, però
> giochi...tipo?
> no, parliamone.
> gente di fantasia , andando nello specifico quali sono i giochi e le situazioni possibili?
> ma non è che comunque prima o poi si finisce il catalogo e rimane il fatto che deve essere il partner il punto focale del gioco ...e se è lui che vogliamo cambiare si può variare finche si vuole ma non saremo mai soddisfatti.


giochi tipo? o giochi possibili = il gioco lo si inventa al momento, senza essere in possesso di un manuale.
Se invece il problema è il lui, beh, allora non c'è gioco o manuale che tenga!


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Aprile 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> ...con le vostre beghe da zitelle inacidite, mandate continuamente a puttane ogni possibile discussione...


Mario2, grazie 



mario2 ha detto:


> Sicurezza e serenità da una parte e emozioni forti dall'altra. In questa frase tutto il fallimento del tuo matrimonio.
> Come vedi sei al bivio, e non si cerca di farti rinsavire perchè sei nella fase più irrazzionale del tradimento e niente neanche te stessa potrebbe farti smettere di desiderare, è il corpo che parla prima ancora dello spirito.
> Non ti puoi fermare, perchè anche la rinuncia nel tempo diventerà dolore. Mi chiedo, ti aspetti che tuo marito migliorerà a letto o che tu rinuncerai ad un sesso appagante in nome di chi?
> Tuo marito ha già iniziato a soffrire, il tradimento in un certo senso si costruisce in due, si nega quello che piano piano diventa evidenza e la libertà che brandisce tuo marito e solo la sua inconscia risposta a quello che già teme...


E grazie anche per la tua analisi. Sono convinta che il mio non sia un matrimonio fallito, anzi; e non mi ritrovo in quasi niente di quello che dici, ma in ogni caso la tua analisi mi fa riflettere su alcune cose.



			
				free ha detto:
			
		

> bè, potrebbe innamorarsi lui di te, è anche single
> rimane da sapere se sarebbe corretto continuare a frequentarlo, io dico no


Free, non so se l’altro è una persona che potrebbe innamorarsi, come dicevo non sono riuscita a inquadrarne bene il carattere e lo conosco troppo poco, ma al primo campanello d’allarme, in ogni senso, sarei la prima a decidere di tagliare tutto.

Per il resto...
E’ poi superfluo dire che in un matrimonio non c’è solo il sesso, ma tanto tanto altro. E per il resto con mio marito va tutto benissimo. Ne parliamo, e siamo consapevoli che dopo un po’ di anni qualcosa a letto si possa un po' ‘raffreddare’. E certo, proviamo a trovare delle soluzioni. Probabilmente in esperienze passate ho avuto del gran sesso, ma mi mancava molto altro, e cercavo altro. Mentre lui mi dà tanto altro, e che il sesso sia buono ma non favoloso è una cosa che nella scelta è passata in secondo piano (nonostante poi sia un aspetto molto importante). E mi ritenevo immune dal mio passato, certa che tutto il resto sarebbe bastato e che non avrei avuto bisogno di cercare altro, perché in tanti anni lui mi era sempre bastato. Non ho cercato l’altro, me lo sono trovato davanti per una serie di strane coincidenze che non sto qui a spiegare. Non gli ho resistito e non gli resisto, e non ne sono pentita. Per ora sto bene , ma sono consapevole che prima o poi finirà. Spero solo, come dicevo, che nessuno si farà male. Mi farebbe piacere sentire racconti da chi ci sta passando/è passato per una cosa simile.


----------



## stellina (12 Aprile 2012)

ho notato che mi hanno solo risposto 3 uomini!!! mi scuso non volevo pungere il maschio italico nel vivo!:carneval:
comunque tutte le donne con cui ho affrontato l'argomento (tante) ma anche gli uomini arrivano a dirmi...sai all'inizio fuochi di artificio a letto e dopo anni 2 mortaretti e via!!! il mio non era colpevolizzare l'uomo anche perchè credo che come al solito il problema nasca dalla coppia...da 2 persone e non una sola. però dai quante tigri del materasso conoscete che quando voi adottate i 2 mortaretti vi prendono e vi ribaltano? ma avete mai guardato lo sguardo di un uomo mentre lo ribalti? è del tipo  "caxxo preso alla sprovvista!!!" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (12 Aprile 2012)

cara Non Registrata, leggendo bene hai scritto che con l'altro vi siete visti 3 volte in 5 mesi, ciò fa dedurre che il tipo, single e super affascinante, abbia altra carne al fuoco, ci hai mai pensato?
ne discende che lui probabilmente non si farà male; rimanete tu e tuo marito...attenzione, perchè un tipo che vedi pochissimo difficilmente ti verrà a noia, forse in questi casi l'attesa può veramente essere più coinvolgente dell'incontro, non farti immagare!


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (12 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero, però
> giochi...tipo?
> no, parliamone.
> gente di fantasia , andando nello specifico quali sono i giochi e le situazioni possibili?
> ma non è che comunque prima o poi si finisce il catalogo e rimane il fatto che deve essere il partner il punto focale del gioco ...e se è lui che vogliamo cambiare si può variare finche si vuole ma non saremo mai soddisfatti.


ma qualunque cosa va bene, qualunque roba che stupisca e faccia divertire. per farti un esempio al volo di una cosa molto soft e divertente basta che prendi un mazzo di carte o qualunque altro gioco, chi perde si leva un indumento o paga una penitenza. sembra quasi un gioco fanciullesco ma per una sera diversa dal solito ci sta alla grande. altrimenti si può andare su cose tipo legare/bendare in diverse posizioni e non necessariamente al letto ma se si ha casa libera da figli e affini lo puoi fare anche in cucina o in salotto o dove capita.  la variante è dopo aver legato passare al solletico, quantomeno le grasse risate sono assicurate.

altrimenti boh, li sto pensando proprio al volo mentre ti scrivo potreste fare che a turno dovete inventarvi/trovare e  provare una posizione mai fatta, chi perde ossia resta senza idee paga pegno e lì basta avere un po' di inventiva può essere andare a lavoro una giornata con gli slip dell'altro o cazzate del genere. 

insomma basta inventarsi roba e la lista è infinita, il catalogo non finisce mai.
raccontatevi reciproche fantasie, etc..

in più a tutto questo, metterci passione.  se tu ci metti passione risvegli anche quella del tuo compagno, è sicuro al 100%.  è la mancanza della passione che fa diventare il rapporto monotono.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> cara Non Registrata, leggendo bene hai scritto che con l'altro vi siete visti 3 volte in 5 mesi, ciò fa dedurre che il tipo, single e super affascinante, abbia altra carne al fuoco, ci hai mai pensato?


Certo che ci ho pensato, anzi mi sembra anche piuttosto normale sinceramente...


----------



## Annuccia (12 Aprile 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Questa certezza non te la può dare nessuno, se dovesse accadere bisogna accettare le conseguenze delle proprie scelte.
> 
> Ciao




daccordo con te.....


----------



## Fabry (12 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> daccordo con te.....


Ognuno è libero di scegliere di avere una storia extraconiugale, pretendere che nessuno si faccia male è un pò più difficile


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ognuno è libero di scegliere di avere una storia extraconiugale, pretendere che nessuno si faccia male è un pò più difficile


Ma non ci sono delle regole?
QUando viene scoperta la tresca...
Ognun per sè...proprio per limitare i danni no?


----------



## Tebe (12 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non ci sono delle regole?
> QUando viene scoperta la tresca...
> Ognun per sè...proprio per limitare i danni no?


E però, se viene scoperta...è troppo tardi.
Cerotti per tutti.....


----------



## Fabry (12 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non ci sono delle regole?
> QUando viene scoperta la tresca...
> Ognun per sè...proprio per limitare i danni no?


Mica è necessario che la tresca sia scoperta, mi riferivo a quegli amanti che soffrono per non poter vivere alla luce del sole la propria storia. Ce ne sono parecchi che si lamentano del loro tipo/a che non ne vogliono sapere di mollare il/la marito/moglie.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Mica è necessario che la tresca sia scoperta, mi riferivo a quegli amanti che soffrono per non poter vivere alla luce del sole la propria storia. Ce ne sono parecchi che si lamentano del loro tipo/a che non ne vogliono sapere di mollare il/la marito/moglie.


Ma non ti sembra che esigano un po' troppo?
Hanno già la crema dell'amore
Che cosa casso vogliono di più? Eh?

Guarda che poi, incoscienti, non sanno che la vera prova del nove è la convivenza.

Che ne sai di come sarà con la nuova lei?

Quanti finiscono dalla padella alla brace...quanti...
E non possono tornare indietro!

Mi hai fatto venire in mente una cosa che non c'entra niente ma è analogica, un'esperienza vissuta.
Quando ero in terza media, cambiarono di botto tutti gli assistenti al collegio.
Per noi abituati ad un certo ritmo e ad una certa vita, fu parecchio disorientante.
Sistematicamente puniti perchè rimpiangevamo i vecchi.

I nuovi che si credevano i fighi della situazion...rivoluzionarono a nastro gli orari e le attività...con il risultato finale dopo molti esperimenti di riproporre l'orario di vita collaudato dai predecessori...no?


----------



## Minerva (12 Aprile 2012)

точтовыхотитеу;902870 ha detto:
			
		

> ma qualunque cosa va bene, qualunque roba che stupisca e faccia divertire. per farti un esempio al volo di una cosa molto soft e divertente basta che prendi un mazzo di carte o qualunque altro gioco, chi perde si leva un indumento o paga una penitenza. sembra quasi un gioco fanciullesco ma per una sera diversa dal solito ci sta alla grande. altrimenti si può andare su cose tipo legare/bendare in diverse posizioni e non necessariamente al letto ma se si ha casa libera da figli e affini lo puoi fare anche in cucina o in salotto o dove capita. la variante è dopo aver legato passare al solletico, quantomeno le grasse risate sono assicurate.
> 
> altrimenti boh, li sto pensando proprio al volo mentre ti scrivo potreste fare che a turno dovete inventarvi/trovare e provare una posizione mai fatta, chi perde ossia resta senza idee paga pegno e lì basta avere un po' di inventiva può essere andare a lavoro una giornata con gli slip dell'altro o cazzate del genere.
> 
> ...


 se non c'è questa spinta emozionale si può anche giocare a sexyrubamazzetto  che la noia incombe comunque.
in realtà , parlando di rapporti a lunga durata, è importante usare la fantasia sempre, e arricchire rinnovandosi la propria personalita a prescindere...se si risulta persone non scontate tutto il rapporto in genere ne trae beneficio


----------



## Fabry (12 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non ti sembra che esigano un po' troppo?
> Hanno già la crema dell'amore
> Che cosa casso vogliono di più? Eh?
> 
> ...



Molti partono con l'idea di divertirsi e basta, poi strada facendo cambiano idea...scatta il sentimento e li son dolori...
un mio amico mi raccontava che una ragazza gliela serviva su un piatto d'argento e lui ha rifiutato, alla mia richiesta del perché avesse rinunciato mi disse " fabry io mi conosco molto bene se ci vado a letto sono sicuro di innamorarmi e poi sono caxxi miei " naturalmente è sposato


----------



## Duchessa (12 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non ti sembra che esigano un po' troppo?
> Hanno già la crema dell'amore
> *Che cosa casso vogliono di più? Eh?
> 
> ...


Perchè qui dentro si deve per forza sempre pensare ad una convivenza che sostituisce la precedente?! A volte il di più che si desidera è semplicemente la libertà: quella di 2 persone sole, ma libere.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Molti partono con l'idea di divertirsi e basta, poi strada facendo cambiano idea...scatta il sentimento e li son dolori...
> un mio amico mi raccontava che una ragazza gliela serviva su un piatto d'argento e lui ha rifiutato, alla mia richiesta del perché avesse rinunciato mi disse " fabry io mi conosco molto bene se ci vado a letto sono sicuro di innamorarmi e poi sono caxxi miei " naturalmente è sposato


Allora, ma secondo me, e soprattutto da quello che ho vissuto, mi sono reso conto, che entra in gioco anche la nostra maturità affettiva...
Mi sono reso conto che arrivato al punto dove sono, riesco a dare tutti i nomi giusti ai miei sentimenti, e in certi casi, a non dare troppo peso e significato ad essi. Direi che la mia natura estremamente dionisiaca si è temperata in maniera equabile di una tinta apollinea. Il che vuol dire, che proprio l'incarnare la mia situazione con tutto quel che comporta, fa da zavorra al fatto che io possa perdere la testa solo perchè una mi fa un sorrisino.

Ossia...Se ad esempio prendiamo una a caso qui dentro...Tebe...
Lei mi fa Flap flap...nella mia testa si traduce...ehi conte...una ti ha fatto flap flap...mentre un tempo si traduceva...ehi conte ti ha fatto flap flap...conte ti amaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...

Il vero aspetto del tuo amico lo vedrei in una sorta di umana consapevolezza...
Quando siamo in intimità con un'altra persona, è proprio essa sovente, a stanare da noi nature e aspetti che non sospettavamo potessimo avere, potenziali inesplorati, mai valorizzati ecc..ecc..ecc...

Allora capisci che se una persona ha finalmente raggiunto la sua stabilità emotiva e la sua realizzazione affettiva...in genere si protegge dai guai...

Insomma dice...ok lei mi piace...e dopo...e se mi innamoro che cosa capita?

Ho imparato però a prendere con sana e benevola ironia certi miei innamoramenti...tempo tre giorni...se non vado a dar troppo loro retta...passa tutto...

Ah i bei tempi andati...in cui mi innamoravo di tre ragazze al giorno...
Ovvio poi tutte e tre mi davano il due di picche...

Quindi sapevo che dovevo sparare sul mucchio se volevo rimediare...un po' di bacini e carezze...capisci?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Perchè qui dentro si deve per forza sempre pensare ad una convivenza che sostituisce la precedente?! A volte il di più che si desidera è semplicemente la libertà: quella di 2 persone sole, ma libere.


Ah ho capito...
E sto tentendo a quella condizione...
E che dio mi assista!
E spero però che non sia a causa della mia vedovanza...

Mi pare eccessivo comunque separarsi solo per mettersi in diritto di vivere una storia con chi ci pare...

Altrimenti mia cara, salta fuori questo no?

Secondo me tanti vivono una storia clandestina, perchè temono il dolore che ti darebbero...

Allora tu saresti disposta che un uomo ti dica...
Mia cara...io non voglio tradirti.
Ma ti abbandono, così sono libero di ciulare con chi mi pare, senza averti tradita.

Donna scegli la carta che fa per te!


----------



## Spider (12 Aprile 2012)

...le parole spesso esprimono molto più di quanto si pensi. Quandi dici "sicurezza e serenità o emozioni forti" in realtà stai contrapponendo il razionale e l'irrazionale, il concreto e l'astratto, che nel tuo caso sono generete da due persone diverse. In questo e perdonami, ho visto il naufragio del tuo matrimonio e forse più precisamente di te stessa, perchè sarà impossibile far conciliare queste due entità senza far male e senza farsi male. Sei sicura che a odor di innamoramento, da parte sua o tua, fuggirai via,non puoi imbrigliare un sentimento. la pensi così perchè pensi di poter un giorno controllare l'incontrollabile. Sei in bilico ma da una parte prima o poi dovrai sederti. La sicurezza non ti dà emozioni e l'emozioni non ti danno sicurezza.
 Immagina già adesso di rinunciare, sapresti dirmi quale parte di te hai ucciso?
Immagina ancora di non rinunciare, anche adesso quale è la parte di te che stai uccidendo?


----------



## free (12 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sei semplicemente incommentabile.
> 
> Una donna che dice di aver avuto molte esperienze di vario tipo dovrebbe avere una mente più aperta.
> Usare categorie mentali diverse da questi concetti di rinsavimento che denunciano una cultura tutto sommato provinciale.



ma io un po' difendo la mentalità provinciale
per un motivo molto semplice: perchè quando scoppia uno "scandalo" in provincia, si ha poi una faccia da portare in giro...sino al prossimo "scandalo" con qualcun'altro per protagonista
invece nelle metropoli puoi anche andare in giro nudo che nessuno ti nota
allora, delle due, l'una: 
se veramente non ti interessa il mormorio della gente, fai come ti pare ma comunque ci metti la faccia, poichè tanti/tutti sanno chi sei
se invece un po' ti importa, vai a far "danni" in trasferta, dove non sei nessuno


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma io un po' difendo la mentalità provinciale
> per un motivo molto semplice: perchè quando scoppia uno "scandalo" in provincia, si ha poi una faccia da portare in giro...sino al prossimo "scandalo" con qualcun'altro per protagonista
> invece nelle metropoli puoi anche andare in giro nudo che nessuno ti nota
> allora, delle due, l'una:
> ...



sono d'accordo, mi soffermavo più sul concetto di "rinsavire"

se una persona accetta normalmente di assumere certi comportamenti, perchè in seguito li reputa sbagliati secondo categorie mentali che nel momento in cui si comporta così non tiene minimamente in considerazione?


----------



## free (13 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono d'accordo, mi soffermavo più sul concetto di "rinsavire"
> 
> se una persona accetta normalmente di assumere certi comportamenti, perchè in seguito li reputa sbagliati secondo categorie mentali che nel momento in cui si comporta così non tiene minimamente in considerazione?


ma infatti...ogni tanto affermo che ci tengo a difendere la mia cattiva reputazione! un po' scherzo e un po' no!


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2012)

io mi sono persa :thinking:


----------



## free (13 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io mi sono persa :thinking:



ma tu non sei de roma?
che ne vuoi sapere di mentalità provinciale?


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma tu non sei de roma?
> che ne vuoi sapere di mentalità provinciale?


a vabbè scusassero allora.....  tolgo il disturbo


----------



## contepinceton (13 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma tu non sei de roma?
> che ne vuoi sapere di mentalità provinciale?


Ma hanno anche loro i sobborghi no...le ciociarie varie...i carmina burini...


----------



## stellacadente (13 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma io un po' difendo la mentalità provinciale
> per un motivo molto semplice: perchè quando scoppia uno "scandalo" in provincia, si ha poi una faccia da portare in giro...sino al prossimo "scandalo" con qualcun'altro per protagonista
> invece *nelle metropoli puoi anche andare in giro nudo che nessuno ti nota
> *allora, delle due, l'una:
> ...


eh....non è mica tanto vero sai?....anch'io la pensavo così...ma un quartiere cittadino, soprattutto se ci abiti da anni, è come un piccolo paese...uguale uguale....stesse dinamiche....:unhappy:


----------



## lothar57 (13 Aprile 2012)

stellacadente ha detto:


> eh....non è mica tanto vero sai?....anch'io la pensavo così...ma un quartiere cittadino, soprattutto se ci abiti da anni, è come un piccolo paese...uguale uguale....stesse dinamiche....:unhappy:


1


----------



## contepinceton (14 Aprile 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> ...siete dei coglioni, con le vostre beghe da zitelle inacidite, mandate continuamente a puttane ogni possibile discussione...


Ti cito...


----------



## Hollogoodbye (14 Aprile 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> ...le parole spesso esprimono molto più di quanto si pensi. Quandi dici "sicurezza e serenità o emozioni forti" in realtà stai contrapponendo il razionale e l'irrazionale, il concreto e l'astratto, che nel tuo caso sono generete da due persone diverse. In questo e perdonami, ho visto il naufragio del tuo matrimonio e forse più precisamente di te stessa, perchè sarà impossibile far conciliare queste due entità senza far male e senza farsi male. Sei sicura che a odor di innamoramento, da parte sua o tua, fuggirai via,non puoi imbrigliare un sentimento. la pensi così perchè pensi di poter un giorno controllare l'incontrollabile. Sei in bilico ma da una parte prima o poi dovrai sederti. La sicurezza non ti dà emozioni e l'emozioni non ti danno sicurezza.
> Immagina già adesso di rinunciare, sapresti dirmi quale parte di te hai ucciso?
> Immagina ancora di non rinunciare, anche adesso quale è la parte di te che stai uccidendo?


Interessante questa riflessione.
Le emozioni stanno in ciò che si fa o in noi stessi?
Non siamo noi a dare valore emozionale agli eventi?
Se la scrivente andasse a far la spesa e rientrando non trovasse più il marito proverebbe una forte emozione.


----------



## Spider (14 Aprile 2012)

... la scrivente ha i piedi ben piantati per terra.Banalmente e senza tanti giri di parole cerca fuori quello che in casa non ha mai trovato.  Un dovere verso la sicurezza, (econonica, sociale, ect..) al punto da soffocare l'emozione al solo accenno di inizio.è possibile, specialmente se si è scelto di amare RAZIONALMENTE una persona, per l'emozioni vere, quelle del.."corpo e della pancia.." vi è sempre tempo...e infatti il tempo è arrivato. Gli eventi generano emozioni ma queste devono già essere dentro di noi.  Immaginate se ipoteticamente, l'amante conciliasse la tanto decantata serenità e sicurezza più le forti emozioni... per il marito allora sarebbero guai seri.


----------



## Duchessa (14 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah ho capito...
> E sto tentendo a quella condizione...
> E che dio mi assista!
> E spero però che non sia a causa della mia vedovanza...
> ...


Credo che nessuno si separi solo per vivere una storia con qualcun altro, o per essere liberi di viverla. Ci si separa quando si è ragionevolmente certi che il matrimonio è finito. Ed è sufficiente che sia considerato esaurito da una sola delle 2 parti.
Molti vivono le storie clandestine e rimangono in matrimoni morti per un'infinità di ragioni possibili, a volte futili, a volte molto serie.
Si parla spesso di "abbandono", ma io non vivrei come un "abbandono" l'allontanamento del mio partner che non "si sente" di rimanere, per seguire la propria felicità, e me lo dice. Non sarebbe LUI a darmi dolore; sarebbero i miei vuoti e i miei bisogni a darmi quella sofferenza che è intrinseca nel lasciar andare. Accettare le scelte, e sopportare, per poter continuare, non è mai una strada comoda, ma fa parte dell'essere vivi.


----------



## Duchessa (14 Aprile 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> ...le parole spesso esprimono molto più di quanto si pensi. Quandi dici "sicurezza e serenità o emozioni forti" in realtà stai contrapponendo il razionale e l'irrazionale, il concreto e l'astratto, che nel tuo caso sono generete da due persone diverse. In questo e perdonami, ho visto il naufragio del tuo matrimonio e forse più precisamente di te stessa, perchè sarà impossibile far conciliare queste due entità senza far male e senza farsi male. Sei sicura che a odor di innamoramento, da parte sua o tua, fuggirai via,non puoi imbrigliare un sentimento. la pensi così perchè pensi di poter un giorno controllare l'incontrollabile. Sei in bilico ma da una parte prima o poi dovrai sederti. La sicurezza non ti dà emozioni e l'emozioni non ti danno sicurezza.
> Immagina già adesso di rinunciare, sapresti dirmi quale parte di te hai ucciso?
> Immagina ancora di non rinunciare, anche adesso quale è la parte di te che stai uccidendo?


:up: Condivido. Quando non si vuole rinunciare a nulla, e si vogliono cose opposte e inconciliabili, le si può tenere entrambe. Bisognerebbe però farsi carico delle conseguenze del caso, senza lamentarsi del .. "carico".


----------



## Spider (14 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> :up: Condivido. Quando non si vuole rinunciare a nulla, e si vogliono cose opposte e inconciliabili, le si può tenere entrambe. Bisognerebbe però farsi carico delle conseguenze del caso, senza lamentarsi del .. "carico".


...hai ragione Duchessa (piacere di conoscerti!). La scrivente però non si lamenta, per il momento và bene così, ha solo paura di far male a qualcuno..ma non si tratta del vicino di casa...


----------



## Duchessa (14 Aprile 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> ...hai ragione Duchessa (piacere di conoscerti!). La scrivente però non si lamenta, per il momento và bene così, ha solo paura di far male a qualcuno..ma non si tratta del vicino di casa...


Vero, non si lamenta. Solo scalpita nelle briglie.


----------



## stellina (14 Aprile 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> ... la scrivente ha i piedi ben piantati per terra.Banalmente e senza tanti giri di parole cerca fuori quello che in casa non ha mai trovato.  Un dovere verso la sicurezza, (econonica, sociale, ect..) al punto da soffocare l'emozione al solo accenno di inizio.è possibile, specialmente se si è scelto di amare RAZIONALMENTE una persona, per l'emozioni vere, quelle del.."corpo e della pancia.." vi è sempre tempo...e infatti il tempo è arrivato. Gli eventi generano emozioni ma queste devono già essere dentro di noi.  Immaginate se ipoteticamente, l'amante conciliasse la tanto decantata serenità e sicurezza più le forti emozioni... per il marito allora sarebbero guai seri.


ciao è un po' che ti leggo e mi piace quello che scrivi. però mi delucidi sull'amare razionalmente? non ho veramente capito e mi interessa moltissimo
grazie


----------



## Spider (14 Aprile 2012)

...ciao Stellina , molto, molto piacere di conoscerti. Io ci provo a spiegare qualcosa che in fondo in fondo è banale... ma non so se riuscirò. Immaginavo l'amore cantato dai poeti e figurato dai pittori. Quell'amore non ha niente di razionale e rifugge come la peste, schemi, calcoli e interrogativi. Quando si ama, si ama e basta e per esempio si sa perdonare, perchè è più forte il dolore della perdita che quello dell'orgoglio. Se ami veramente qualcuno, quel qualcuno fosse anche una mummia a letto e brutto o sporco e non so cosa, ti dovrebbe generare un emozione unica e insostituibile come con nessun altro. Non può esserci paragone semplicemente perchè lo ami e non riesci a farne di paragoni, non sai immaginare altro che potrebbe farti star bene. Un attimo o dieci minuti con lui sono mille volte di più che un amante perfetto ed esperto, perchè è l'anima che parla e te lo chiede attraverso il corpo, attraverso la nostra fisicità. difficile amare così, non dico una cosa nuova, se affermo, che si può nascere e morire, senza mai aver provato niente di simile...
anche il tradimento è più vero se ami veramente qualcuno, e in effetti si tradisce proprio chi si ama o chi si crede di amare e il tradire e l'amare diventano il gioco della stessa medaglia. Ami chi tradisci, tradisci chi ami.
Quando si ama razionalmente anche il tradimento non ha più senso. Si inganna quello che pensavano di amare ma in realtà non tradiamo nessuno perchè nessuno veramente abbiamo amato. Amare razionalmente non è l'oblio dei sensi, è calcolo, è misurazione, l'emozioni non decollano perchè non è il corpo, i sensi, l'odore che parlano ma la mente e il pensiero.
 Amare razionalmente è amare a tavolino; ok  scelgo di amarti, sei tutto quello che la nostra società apprezza... eppure perchè il mio corpo non parla?


----------



## Eretteo (14 Aprile 2012)

Non registrato ha detto:


> Sicurezza e serenità o emozioni forti?
> Da un pezzo non capitava un tal papiro,una di quelle rivelazioni cosi' virginalmente slabbrate da far tremare i piu' remoti recessi dell'intestino.
> E’ possibile avere entrambe le cose senza farsi e fare male?
> Chissa' perche',a 'sto punto,uno si aspetta uno di quei prodigiosi arcani svelati,il mistero della fede piu' misterioso spiegato in parole povere ai fedeli dopo migliaia di anni di rosari,una stele di Rosetta II che contenga lo stesso testo in latino,etrusco e tamil,una maga che trasforma un perfetto maritozzo pagante in uno sfavillante becco,e l' Architeutis Dux di turno in una seppiolina a forza di prelevargli liquidi con tutte le idrovore.
> ...


Insulti ad una tal benefattrice?
Contumelie all'indirizzo di un'eroina?!?
Rozze offese ad una paladina?!?!?
Non sia mai,ce ne fossero come te che la danno via gratis,e si trovano il reziario per caso e senza nemmeno cercarlo nell'arena dell'anfiteatro Flavio........persevera e converti delle adepte!


----------



## exStermy (14 Aprile 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> ...ciao Stellina , molto, molto piacere di conoscerti. Io ci provo a spiegare qualcosa che in fondo in fondo è banale... ma non so se riuscirò. Immaginavo l'amore cantato dai poeti e figurato dai pittori. Quell'amore non ha niente di razionale e rifugge come la peste, schemi, calcoli e interrogativi. Quando si ama, si ama e basta e per esempio si sa perdonare, perchè è più forte il dolore della perdita che quello dell'orgoglio. Se ami veramente qualcuno, quel qualcuno fosse anche una mummia a letto e brutto o sporco e non so cosa, ti dovrebbe generare un emozione unica e insostituibile come con nessun altro. Non può esserci paragone semplicemente perchè lo ami e non riesci a farne di paragoni, non sai immaginare altro che potrebbe farti star bene. Un attimo o dieci minuti con lui sono mille volte di più che un amante perfetto ed esperto, perchè è l'anima che parla e te lo chiede attraverso il corpo, attraverso la nostra fisicità. difficile amare così, non dico una cosa nuova, se affermo, che si può nascere e morire, senza mai aver provato niente di simile...
> anche il tradimento è più vero se ami veramente qualcuno, e in effetti si tradisce proprio chi si ama o chi si crede di amare e il tradire e l'amare diventano il gioco della stessa medaglia. Ami chi tradisci, tradisci chi ami.
> Quando si ama razionalmente anche il tradimento non ha più senso. Si inganna quello che pensavano di amare ma in realtà non tradiamo nessuno perchè nessuno veramente abbiamo amato. Amare razionalmente non è l'oblio dei sensi, è calcolo, è misurazione, l'emozioni non decollano perchè non è il corpo, i sensi, l'odore che parlano ma la mente e il pensiero.
> Amare razionalmente è amare a tavolino; ok  scelgo di amarti, sei tutto quello che la nostra società apprezza... eppure perchè il mio corpo non parla?


per me l'amare che hai messo vicino al razionale e' un ossimoro...

ci arrivi fino ad un certo punto ma poi parti per la tangente e vai di fritto misto...

per me pero'..se capisce...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (14 Aprile 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Insulti ad una tal benefattrice?
> Contumelie all'indirizzo di un'eroina?!?
> Rozze offese ad una paladina?!?!?
> Non sia mai,ce ne fossero come te che la danno via gratis,e si trovano il reziario per caso e senza nemmeno cercarlo nell'arena dell'anfiteatro Flavio........persevera e converti delle adepte!


ahahahahahahah

minchia che impegno...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Eretteo (14 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ahahahahahahah
> 
> minchia che impegno...
> 
> ahahahahahah


In effetti pensavo d'essere stato piu' conciso,l'ispirazione m'ha un po' preso la mano.......grazie per la benevolenza...  :sonar:


----------



## exStermy (14 Aprile 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> In effetti pensavo d'essere stato piu' conciso,l'ispirazione m'ha un po' preso la mano.......grazie per la benevolenza...  :sonar:


ma quale devi da esse' circonciso...

io mi prostro...

anzi ritieniti pure virtualmente smeraldato ad ogni tua eccelsa, inaspettata e centellinata capoccella...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Spider (14 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> per me l'amare che hai messo vicino al razionale e' un ossimoro...
> 
> ci arrivi fino ad un certo punto ma poi parti per la tangente e vai di fritto misto...
> 
> ...


...ma no!!! Dai che rivelazione!! Aspettavamo te per le delucidazioni.
Amore e razionalità non sono due parole di senso opposto, non si contradicono e quindi non sono perentoriamente, se accostate un ossimoro... eppure come vedi questo senso lo danno...
Mi stupisco, perchè mi sa che tu di AMORE RAZIONALE ne mangi parecchio e parecchio ne dai.

p.s. ...a me il fritto misto piace assai....


----------



## exStermy (15 Aprile 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> ...ma no!!! Dai che rivelazione!! Aspettavamo te per le delucidazioni.
> Amore e razionalità non sono due parole di senso opposto, non si contradicono e quindi non sono perentoriamente, se accostate un ossimoro... eppure come vedi questo senso lo danno...
> Mi stupisco, perchè mi sa che tu di AMORE RAZIONALE ne mangi parecchio e parecchio ne dai.
> 
> p.s. ...a me il fritto misto piace assai....


continui col fumo....

nun c'azzeccano un kazzen...

percio' dovresti considerare la razionalita' dovuta all'esperienza dalla razionalita' avulsa dall'amore...

e quindi riconsiderare la definizione di amore che appiccichi falsamente al tuo ossimoro risultante...

riassunto:

aspe' che m'e' venuto un mal di testa....

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (15 Aprile 2012)

che poi se vedi il mio dopo quasi 30anni AMORE RAZIONALE ti consiglio una visita oculistica....ahahahahah

l'amore e' temporaneo....sparisce e si trasforma in altro....

ad alcuni quell'altro si incastra ad altri no e scoppiano...

e si rimane solo con il razionale...


----------



## Eretteo (15 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma quale devi da esse' circonciso...
> 
> io mi prostro...
> 
> ...


Troppo buono,e' che quando c'e' l'ispirazione BISOGNA eternare  l'attimo eiaculando le proprie emozioni.


----------



## Non Registrata (23 Aprile 2012)

Intanto grazie a tutti per le risposte, sia per quelle che senz'altro mi fanno riflettere, sia per i puri "esercizi stilistici".

Comunque.
Ieri sera l'ho rivisto per la quarta volta in 5 mesi. Dopo quasi 40 giorni dall'ultima volta.
E faremo passare qualche altra settimana ma probabilmente ci rivedremo.

Come le altre volte tanta passione e desiderio, una grande intesa (ma a quanto leggo da altri post sono cose che succedono a tutti con una terza persona).
Ma stavolta abbiamo anche parlato di più, e scherzato e riso molto (senza parlare di cose troppo personali).
A parte tutto, lui dice di essere "tranquillo" e di non voler complicarmi la vita. 
E che è disposto a smettere in qualunque momento io voglia. Mi ha fatto intuire che, come era naturale, non si sta vedendo solo con me.
Ha però anche detto di essere stato molto bene. E io un po' ho voluto frenare, certe frasi mi spaventano. 
Ero stata già chiara e l'ho ribadito, lui per me è solo sesso, e anche aver parlato di più non va bene. 
Non voglio che mi piaccia più di quanto mi piace adesso. E per lui non voglio provare niente di diverso dall'attrazione fisica. Anche solo la tenerezza o l'ammirazione o la simpatia sono troppo.
Ma ho voglia di rivederlo ancora, e so che probabilmente lo farò.

Provo a razionalizzare. Continuo a dire che non cerco alibi, perché dal mio matrimonio ho tanto. E con mio marito sto bene, a parte qualche cosa che ho già menzionato. Non amo mio marito solo razionalmente come è stato detto. Però mi va di continuare a vedere l'altro, almeno fino a quando non mi stancherò o noterò qualcosa che non va, senza coinvolgimenti di alcun tipo se non fisico e senza che nessuno si faccia male, in particolare mio marito. E' vero, è difficile. Anche se, come già detto, mio marito ammetterebbe un tradimento solo fisico, ma non vorrei mai farglielo sapere. Al momento non riesco però a mettere a fuoco, a pensare che tutto questo potrà avere delle conseguenze. Sto solo provando a prendere precauzioni perché non accada (non farmi beccare e che né io né l'altro proviamo sentimenti). 
Probabilmente sono egoista o semplicemente istintiva. Al momento non mi va di rinunciare a questa cosa.
Forse sto solo scrivendo pensieri sparsi e confusi. Forse è positivo che mi stia ponendo delle domande.
Non so.


----------



## bubu (23 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrata ha detto:


> Intanto grazie a tutti per le risposte, sia per quelle che senz'altro mi fanno riflettere, sia per i puri "esercizi stilistici".
> 
> Comunque.
> Ieri sera l'ho rivisto per la quarta volta in 5 mesi. Dopo quasi 40 giorni dall'ultima volta.
> ...


ciao non registrata. secondo me quando si fanno discorsi tra coniugi in cui si parla di eventuali tradimenti tra il dire e il fare c'è sempre di mezzo il mare.
statisticamente noi donne "perdoniamo" più degli uomini specie le scappatelle. Siamo più ferite dal coinvolgimento emotivo che da quello fisico. La maggior parte degli uomini invece hanno un forte senso del possesso e il pensiero che la compagna sia stata a letto con un altro (più dotato, più focoso ecc.) li manda in bestia.
Se ad un uomo e ad una donna fai questa domanda: "preferiresti che il tuo lui/lei fosse innamorato di un altro e fisicamente ti fosse fedele oppure di scoprire che ha avuto un'avventura?
la maggior parte delle donne direbbero che preferirebbero una scopata del marito mentre la maggior parte degli uomini il contrario.
Non so darti consigli, però credo che di fare solo sesso (escludendo tenerezza, simpatica ecc) ti stancherai presto.


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> ciao non registrata. secondo me quando si fanno discorsi tra coniugi in cui si parla di eventuali tradimenti tra il dire e il fare c'è sempre di mezzo il mare.
> statisticamente noi donne "perdoniamo" più degli uomini specie le scappatelle. Siamo più ferite dal coinvolgimento emotivo che da quello fisico. La maggior parte degli uomini invece hanno un forte senso del possesso e il pensiero che la compagna sia stata a letto con un altro (più dotato, più focoso ecc.) li manda in bestia.
> Se ad un uomo e ad una donna fai questa domanda: "preferiresti che il tuo lui/lei fosse innamorato di un altro e fisicamente ti fosse fedele oppure di scoprire che ha avuto un'avventura?
> la maggior parte delle donne direbbero che preferirebbero una scopata del marito mentre la maggior parte degli uomini il contrario.
> Non so darti consigli, però credo che di fare solo sesso (escludendo tenerezza, simpatica ecc) ti stancherai presto.


Sinceramente preferisco una scopata e forse anche più, piuttosto di un coinvolgimento affettivo.


----------



## bubu (23 Aprile 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Sinceramente preferisco una scopata e forse anche più, piuttosto di un coinvolgimento affettivo.


mi è capitato rarissimamente di sentire questo da un uomo e la cosa mi fa piacere


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Sinceramente preferisco una scopata e forse anche più, piuttosto di un coinvolgimento affettivo.


bè sei l'eccezione che conferma la regola:singleeye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrata ha detto:


> Intanto grazie a tutti per le risposte, sia per quelle che senz'altro mi fanno riflettere, sia per i puri "esercizi stilistici".
> 
> Comunque.
> Ieri sera l'ho rivisto per la quarta volta in 5 mesi. Dopo quasi 40 giorni dall'ultima volta.
> ...



guarda, tutto questo tuo pontificare dimostra solo una cosa:

che la faccenda ti sta già scappando di mano e che tu sei più coinvolta di quello che vorresti

ci sono passata anch'io, con più di un uomo
ciò non mi mette certo in condizione di elargire consigli

però una cosa te la voglio dire: hai davanti due scelte

1. mettere il cervello in folle, smettere di pensare e goderti la cosa senza star lì a pensare dove ti porterà
2. chiudere IMMEDIATAMENTE senza darti altre possibilità di rivederlo....fine subitanea di qualsiasi attività

se scegli la seconda non ti preoccupare....non tarderai a trovare qualcun altro che lo sostituisca degnamente


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2012)

Non credo di essere il solo, penso che molti uomini la pensino come me.
la mia forse, è una sicurezza legata all'attuale situazione.:up:


----------



## bubu (23 Aprile 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Non credo di essere il solo, penso che molti uomini la pensino come me.
> *la mia forse, è una sicurezza legata all'attuale situazione*.:up:


forse si...io non saprei dirti visto che mio marito ha avuto un coinvolgimento mentale e fisico


----------



## Duchessa (26 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> guarda, tutto questo tuo pontificare dimostra solo una cosa:
> 
> che la faccenda ti sta già scappando di mano e che tu sei più coinvolta di quello che vorresti
> 
> ...


A volte questo non accade affatto..


----------



## Indeciso (26 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> guarda, tutto questo tuo pontificare dimostra solo una cosa:che la faccenda ti sta già scappando di mano e che tu sei più coinvolta di quello che vorrestici sono passata anch'io, con più di un uomociò non mi mette certo in condizione di elargire consigliperò una cosa te la voglio dire: hai davanti due scelte1. mettere il cervello in folle, smettere di pensare e goderti la cosa senza star lì a pensare dove ti porterà2. chiudere IMMEDIATAMENTE senza darti altre possibilità di rivederlo....fine subitanea di qualsiasi attivitàse scegli la seconda non ti preoccupare....non tarderai a trovare qualcun altro che lo sostituisca degnamente


Parole sante ma una che ragiona così non puo' scegliere il punto 1 perché ha già detto troppo quindi la scelta sarebbe obbligata ma prevedo un altro cervello in pappa....


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> A volte questo non accade affatto..


Ma la speranza è l'ultima a morire.
Ipso facto quando ci intestardiamo con una persona: rinunciamo a tutte le peggiori di lei, ma non vediamo le migliori...
Ed è una grave perdita no?

Trovo comunque che la ricerca spasmodica porti spesso a tirar su calessi, carri di letame e quant'altro...

Penso sia più carina la dimensione del The Wanderer...il viandante...

[video=youtube;k0QlHGr9UMI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0QlHGr9UMI[/video]


----------



## Duchessa (26 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma la speranza è l'ultima a morire.
> Ipso facto quando ci intestardiamo con una persona: rinunciamo a tutte le peggiori di lei, ma non vediamo le migliori...
> Ed è una grave perdita no?
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIKra-SgKhM

Come chiara mi parla 
la luce della luna, 
incoraggiandomi al viaggio:
"Segui sempre l'antica via, 
non sceglierti una patria. 
Eterne pene
portano altrimenti i giorni crudeli.  
Via, altro, 
devi cambiare, devi andare, 
lasciando perdere ogni lamento."  


Dolce riflusso e alta marea,
nel profondo dell'anima, 
vado ancora avanti nell'oscurità,
salgo ardito, canto lieto 
e il mondo mi sembra buono. 
Tutto puro 
io vedo nel crepuscolo, 
nulla confuso 
o inaridito nell'ardore del giorno:
sono pieno di gioia - ma solo.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIKra-SgKhM
> 
> Come chiara mi parla
> la luce della luna,
> ...


Grazie...
Suo povero umile servitore...
COnte


----------

